# 1975 Fisher Marine Bateau 1438 Mod -**NEW PICS OCT 16**



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the site. I found it looking for ideas because I wanted to put a deck in the front of my boat I inherited from my Grandfather. After checking out the boats here I have decided to go all out, ha ha. I currently have the boat broken down all the way to bare bones and hope to paint this weekend. I had a thread going in the boat house because I had some questions but thought I should move it here since it will be a full conversion. The following is some background from my original post and I will repost the pics here also. 

"This was a boat my grandfather bought in 1975 along with a 1975 Johnson outboard that is still as clean as a pin but needs to have the carb cleaned, tuned up, etc. It seems to be in really solid shape structurally but needs some serious cleaning and painting before I start to deck it in. I have removed the rotten wood from the transom as you can see in the last pic and replaced the trolling motor mount wood in the front. 

The seats will acutually adjust (slide forward and back, and tighten down from the top with a flathead screwdriver) so that gives me some flexibility as far as deck size, etc. I am looking for ideas since I am just getting started with the project and I am open to suggestions. Mainly looking for ideas for where to put the bench seats to maximize the layout, but any ideas are welcome. "


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

What I started with. Transom wood removed in other pic.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Transom sanded, primed and painted.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

When I did the transom work above I was not planning on painting the entire boat or doing a large scale mod. Since the last pic is when I decided to strip it down and totally redo everything.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Removing seats, braces, etc.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bare bones


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Took apart the seats, cleaned, etc.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Working on sanding the interior now. This gets me back up to date. As of this post everything is new.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

One question while I am thinking about it. When I took the old wood out of the transom There were "panhead bolts / Machine screws) that went from the back of the boat, through the plywood into the interior of the boat. The ones I took out were aluminum! Very light, ha ha. I want to replace these but the biggest bolt of this type that I can find is 1/4 instead of 5/16. If I go up to the 5/16 they are all hex head bolts. I am looking at stainless since I don't even know where I would find aluminum. Any ideas where I can find these? Or just use the hex head? The reason I like the pan head style that came out is because they look like a rivet from the outside of the boat.


----------



## mmf (Jul 21, 2011)

McMaster-Carr has anything you want in several types of stainless too.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jul 21, 2011)

My local True value has drawer upon drawer of stainless. Allens, lags, pan head, hex head, you name it. Not cheap but local and available. Ace hardware a has a decent selection as well.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replys, I will give those a shot tomorrow.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 22, 2011)

Found the hardware, definately not cheap but it was what I was looking for.

I am priming the interior now. I bought the paint that I want to use for the interior. It is a west marine non skid paint. I have read in other posts to use a pro foam roller to apply it and a brush in the tight places. What type of brush should I use? A regular paint brush with bristles? Or one of the foam brushes? Seems like the foam would not leave brush strokes but I want to make sure before I start.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well decided I did not want to spend a $100 for a gallon of paint and I took it back to west marine. When I was returning it a guy in the store told me he didn't like that paint anyway, didn't work well for him. So I spent $30 for a gallon of rustoleum aluminum paint. I figured I might as well use something cheaper since most of the inside of the boat will be covered with decking anyway.

Finished priming the interior today. Will paint tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 23, 2011)

About 1/3 of the boat painted with the first coat. I think I would have been further along had I not spilt mineral spirts in the boat which ran down the groves and thinned my primer for me.  Had to redo part of it, but done now.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 24, 2011)

Over half of the first coat on.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 26, 2011)

Taking a break for a couple of days, bought a new truck (new to me) and trying to get my old one ready to sale. Hopefully more pics soon.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 26, 2011)

Too humid to paint today so I broke down the carb from the 25 hp Johnson that came with the boat. It has not been cranked in probably 8 years. Had white chaulky powder inside the carb which I assume is whats left of the fuel? Hopefully can get back to painting later this week.


----------



## markt (Jul 27, 2011)

The white chaulky powder is actually the ethonal in the gas reacting with the aluminum body of the carb. I would make sure you put a stabilzer in your fuel that counteracts this problem.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, could that have been from the starter fluid I sprayed in trying to get it started? Or just the ethonol in the old gas? If it was from the old gas, where is the gas? Why not gummed up?

I read on this site (after I tried it) that starter fluid in a 2 stroke is not a good idea.


----------



## markt (Jul 27, 2011)

Starter fluid is not a good idea with a 2 stroke because it will dilute the oil. The chalky powder is from a chemical reaction from the ethonal/ water in the fuel. Ethonal will attract the water from gas and allow i to burn out with the fuel.
Once left in a carb over a period of time it will eat away the protective coating on the alluminum causing corrosion on the carb body. It's not a real big deal, you just need to clean it well and use fresh fuel.


----------



## markt (Jul 27, 2011)

As far as where the old gas is, it was probably stored with just a small amount of fuel in the carb and evaporated.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 27, 2011)

That makes sense, thanks


----------



## mmf (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't know what your plan is but those seats you removed are part of what holds the boat together for strength, maybe ok for a small pond but if you power with an outboard on a river system where you will face large waves etc. your hull might bend or warp, (thought) :roll:


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 28, 2011)

MMF, 

thanks, yeah I plan on putting them back in along with the braces that I took out. They actually have 2 screws in each side that you can loosen and you can slide them in the tracks. They are easy to take out so I took them out to paint. The nice thing is, is that you can move the seats almost anywhere you want. One more thing I have to think about before I start decking it in.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally got first coat of paint on the interior.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ordered steelflex for the exterior yesterday. I am not sure how olive drab steelflex on the exterior will match with grey on the interior? Should be interesting though and it will almost be like a new boat since I will have broken the boat down to bare bones and cleaned, sanded, and painted everything.


----------



## topojones (Jul 29, 2011)

Boats looking good so far. Can't wait to see how it turns out.

Cheers,


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, family is in town visiting for a week so probably won't get much done for a few days. Maybe I can hit it hard again next weekend.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 2, 2011)

When I took the braces out of my boat, they were held in by self tapping screws. Some where rusted almost in half. They were in there 35 years so not surprised. I am getting ready to replace these, the only thing I can find that is the same size are the zinc coated screws in the pic below. They are the exact same size. Will these react with the aluminum? Should I just use a stainless screw that is not "self tapping"? The hole is already there so not sure why I would need them anyway.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Aug 2, 2011)

From what I've read on this forum SS is the only to go other than alum. I had replaced all the same supports and the side panels with SS self tapping (mine as well where almost totally rusted out) and was thinking that I could have saved a little $ and go with the non-self tapping for replacing in the same holes. Either way the SS hardware is costly but figure it's a one time purchase. You may have to go to a hardware store that has a good bulk fastener section. the big box home stores will not have much in the way of SS from what I've found.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, I think I will get stainless but get the "non-self tapping" type. That self tapping portion of the screw is going to be hanging in mid-air about 1/4 inch inside of the support.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 3, 2011)

Got the second coat on the interior today, looks much better.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 3, 2011)

My steelflex came in yesterday. Has anyone tried putting steelflex up over the gunwales? That was my original plan to have the steelflex come up over the gunwales and meet the grey paint right above the seat rail.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 4, 2011)

Finished with the third coat of paint on the interior today. Ready for steelflex soon. I am also putting thompsons water seal on my boards that I am putting in the transom. After I put a couple coats on can I also paint over it? The transom has 3 coats of paint on the aluminum, but I would like to paint the side that would show in the boat. Is it ok to paint over the water sealant?


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 6, 2011)

Replaced the wood in the transom today. Still have to put the bolts in the top through, waiting till my board for the back of the boat is totally sealed. Also put the foam and the sidewalls back in. Just need to paint the brackets and seats and get them back in.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ready to sand and apply steelflex, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 9, 2011)

Outside wood on transom.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sanded down, ready for steelflex. I applied the steelflex but ran out. I bought the gallon size but it is still not thick enough on the sides so now I have to wait for 2 more quarts to come in to finish.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelflex


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice job.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, I only used 1/2 of the olive drab pigment for a gallon, and it is still pretty dark.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 10, 2011)

Waiting for the rest of my steelflex to come in so I finished rebuilding the carb and got it back on today. Now just have to change out the impeller and hopefully it will at least crank.


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (Aug 11, 2011)

Your boat is really looking good! Can't wait to see how your progression continues!


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comment. Been doing small stuff while waiting on the rest of the steelflex to come in. Once I get the steelflex finished I can flip it back over and really get to work, hopefully.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just received the rest of the steelflex in the mail today. Finished up the sides. Now I can finally turn it over and get to work on the inside. More family coming tomorrow though so progress will probably be slow until next week.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally finished painting the boat on the inside and steelflex on the outside. Transition was a little difficult but I think it came out alright. Only thing left to paint is the rear bench seat. I think I am going to leave the front bench seat out and replace it with an aluminum brace for added strengh. Anyway, nice to be done with this part of the project. now I can start thinking about decking it in, etc.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Aug 18, 2011)

=D> =D>


----------



## Derek (Aug 18, 2011)

boat looks great. nice job on the steel flex


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 18, 2011)

Derek said:


> boat looks great. nice job on the steel flex



X2 =D>


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, hope to have more pics soon.


----------



## Jay D (Aug 19, 2011)

Of all the flat bottoms I like the fisher marines best. dont know why. =D>


----------



## Howard (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks really nice, your grandfather would be proud. It makes for something special when we can keep items in our family.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 19, 2011)

Howard, thanks for that, yeah I am really happy to be able to keep it in the family and hopefully after redoing it totally it will last a lot longer.


----------



## Jay D (Aug 20, 2011)

what size and type motor ? :fishing:


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 20, 2011)

Jay D, it is a 1975 Johnson 25 HP pull start. It was bought with the boat and been on it ever since. 

Here is my general idea of what I am going to do. I did not add all the details, especially for the wiring, etc. There will be more stuff wired in to the battery in the back. The front battery will be for the trolling motor only. There will also be a deck (more like a floor) in the middle section of the boat. Let me know if you guys see anything that will cause problems, or if you have any better ideas. Just brainstorming at this point. Thanks


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 22, 2011)

Painted one of the boat seats and put it back in today. I also put the letters on the boat. Of course the number that Florida issued me had 3 - 3's in it so there were not enough 3's in the $10 pack of letters. So I cut the B's into 3's and also needed to cut an E into an F, but I think they look fine. The second pic is the one with the altered letters.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 23, 2011)

Got the back seat back in today. I still think that I am going to leave the front one out. It will be easier to deck without it, and I will still have bracing side to side.

Also finished changing out the impeller in the motor. So far carb rebuild, changed plugs, fuel lines, lower unit oil and impeller. Whenever I take the boat out to see what height I want the decking I am going to try to crank it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 24, 2011)

Buy a set of muffs for that motor so you can crank it in the driveway, they might save you some trouble on the water.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 24, 2011)

jigngrub said:


> Buy a set of muffs for that motor so you can crank it in the driveway, they might save you some trouble on the water.



Be carefull with the muffs on the older johnsons. My 20HP has two small water intake holes at funny angles, not muff friendly


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I will have to look at mine when I get home, I think they are the same.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 24, 2011)

Need a little help. In the pic below I have started riveting my support at the bow. This is the first time that I have used a rivet gun so bear with me. I am using 3/16 rivets and they seem to be snapping off way too early. I am guessing that my grip range is too "long"?. They are 1/2 in grip range. I am only going through 1/8 alum angle and the thickness of the aluminum on the boat. (something much less) Would having rivets with a grip range that is too long cause them to snap off early? Or is it my technique?


----------



## dispo (Aug 24, 2011)

your rivets are being "Cut off" too early as in you still have some Shaft left over that you may need to cut off with some cutters or something?
If the rivets are holding the 2 metal peices together firmly, and there is no play then you should be good...

I havent even thought of riveting in a frame for a deck...I've got a 14/40 with a good size deck on the front but I've been thinking about extending it to the middle seat so I can get decent storage and my dog has somewhere to hang while i fish (she likes to lay between my feet...not good on a small deck haha)


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure, I only got about two squeezes in and about a 1/4 inch of the shaft breaks off. The rest is still attached and I have to cut it off. There is still a little play in the metal. And I can see the back of the rivets in this particular area (through the cup holder hole) and the backside is not cinched down much at all.

Same type of thing for me. Not building a huge deck but it will be nice to have some storage underneath and also get some "elevation" for casting.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 25, 2011)

Took the boat to the river today. Just wanted to make sure no leaks and my deck was going to be stable enough. Looks good so far!


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 27, 2011)

Started on the front deck frame today.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 27, 2011)

Finished up the framing for the front deck today. I was surprised how strong it turned out. No play at all in the joints.


----------



## Brine (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks good. 

In response to your question earlier about the rivets.... Make sure to buy rivets that have a grip range within the thickness you are connecting. There is a min and max number on the box. I found that by adding two rivets per joint, the connections were solid. If you stick with just one, they may start to losen over time.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, I may go back and "double tap" some of them. I got the hang of the rivets after I put in half a dozen or so. I was letting the head of the gun move around too much and was allowing the rivets to move while tightening them down, so they ended up having some play. Fixed those and the rest went in tight, virtually no play now.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention but the plywood will rest on the sides of the boat as shown with the blue line below. The area where the seat used to rest on, the rib in front of it, and the piece of aluminum angle I put on the bow are all level.

Also after thinking about it, I think tomorrow I am going to add some more bracing where the red lines are. Doesn't seem like enough support there.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 28, 2011)

Jonmac, Try a different rivet gun, the gun may be pinching the rivet shaft causing it to fail. Check the spent rivet to see if they are breaking at the same point. Pop rivets are designed to be weaker at the base. The rivet should be long to go through both pieces of metal and long enough for you to get one cycle before it snaps. Hope this helps.
Nice build and well thought out.....Jerry


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, I really finished the framing today. No kidding this time. No, I went back and put in a second rivet in most of the connections as Brine suggested and added some reinforcement in places. Also got the plywood cut. I have to make a trip to get some more Thompsons water seal and carpet glue now.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 30, 2011)

Working on the front deck. Got the hatches cut out and then used Thompsons on the wood. The pics are out of order so the pic of the wood in the boat is not yet sealed. Will do second coat tomorrow.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Aug 30, 2011)

Also got the rod holder put in today. The rods will have a slot where they can fit up underneath the front deck. I can fit 7 ft rods in the holder that way.

Put the motor back on the boat. Next time I put it in the water I will try it out. I have done a lot of work to it so hopefully it will crank.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 1, 2011)

Finished treating the wood for the front deck yesterday. I went and bought the carpet glue, trowel, etc so hopefully this weekend I can finish the front deck. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 1, 2011)

Today I found out that I will never be a professional carpet layer. It looks ok but I guess the main thing is that it will be functional. If I were going for looks next time I would make the deck out of one piece of plywood if possible. I could not do mine in one piece due to the size but could've done it in two. I will post some pics this weekend. Hoping to fish on Monday! Have to wait 3 days for carpet glue to dry. Boat will not be done, but front deck will be and I should be able to go out and fish and test the motor while I am out.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry about the quality of the pics. More to follow.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 4, 2011)

Got the deck bolted down and my handle on the aft storage. (just a strap) We have a tropical storm coming ashore this weekend so not sure if I will get to fish Monday.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just worked on small stuff today. Replaced the old old 1975 cup holder in the front (enlarged the hole with a jigsaw) and mounted a knife under the front seat. Also added the cleat in the pic.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 4, 2011)

Forgot to post this earlier.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bought a couple of batteries from a guy that replaces the batteries in wheel chairs. They are really good 8 year AGM batteries and half the size of a normal deep cycle. A buddy of mine uses one for his trolling battery. Said he starts off the day with around 12.7 volts and 4 to 5 hours later it is only down to about 12.4 volts. We'll see! I only paid about 1/2 what a single of the largest deep cycle costs at wal mart so shoule be worth a try.


----------



## mmf (Sep 8, 2011)

You're boat is really looking good! Good job!


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, getting busy at work so I may have to wait a couple weeks before I get much more done. Hope to sneak out and fish one afternoon though.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 8, 2011)

Went fishing for the first time today. Water was still way up from the tropical storm we had so I was not expecting much in the way of fishing. Got the 25 hp running after sitting up for 8 to 10 years. I was working on adjusting the carb and I broke the pull start rope. Not surprsing as it may be the original (35 years old) but at least 10 - 15 years old for sure. At least I know it is running though. (I had changed out the impeller, lower unit oil, plugs and rebuilt the carb prior to attempting it today).

I loved fishing off the deck, it was even more stable than I expected it to be. Only got to fish / work on motor for 2 hours. Caught one small bass on the way out.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 11, 2011)

As I mentioned in my last post, I broke the rope on my pull start for the Johnson 25 hp. I took it apart and looked at it today. Looks like when it broke it snapped back in the opposite direction and the spring "backed up on itself"? It is all jacked up. I am going to order a new spring and from the way it sounds in the manual I do not look forward to putting in back in.


----------



## Derek (Sep 12, 2011)

Its not alot of fun but they are not quite as bad as they seem. Wear gloves tho


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, been there, done that. Here's my thread for reference...

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=429874


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, and Jasper thanks for that link, that will be helpful! I was reading it and the old rope that I took off mine was also around 5 feet long, not the 72 1/4 the manual says.


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 12, 2011)

jonmac3569 said:


> Thanks for the replies, and Jasper thanks for that link, that will be helpful! I was reading it and the old rope that I took off mine was also around 5 feet long, not the 72 1/4 the manual says.



Yea, I would start with a longer piece of rope and trim-off as necessary to line up the timing marks. I ended up trimming off a few inches.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got the two pieces for the floor put together. The picks were taken before I put Thompsons on them. Just put on the second coat today. Hopefully put on the carpet in a day or two.

Last pic is the Guest onboard battery charger, installed it today also.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got the floor put in today and got the boards fitted for the forward and aft portion to finish up the decks. Also put the first coat of Thompsons on those today. 

Probably will not be able to finish the foward part until I decide on what type of electronics I will have. I will place my switch panel in the forward board, also the speakers if I put in a cd player.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 15, 2011)

Made use of a spice bottle holder. (white clip holding the paddle)


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 16, 2011)

Put in stern light and and bilge pump today. Have to figure out what i need for wiring, busses, switch panel, etc., but for now just need to get the wires forward of the center "floor" so I can screw everything down. Finishing the wiring can happen later.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got the rewind starter put back together, not as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## Howard (Sep 18, 2011)

I like your mod, looks like mine. I would put my mod in my signature if I can ever figure it out :x


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 18, 2011)

Howard said:


> I like your mod, looks like mine. I would put my mod in my signature if I can ever figure it out :x



Thanks, copy your link, go to "user control panel" / profile / edit signature, and post your link in the block. then just hit submit.


----------



## Howard (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, easy enough


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 18, 2011)

Howard said:


> Thanks, easy enough



Nice mod, I like the way you did your electrical. I am getting ready to do mine so looking for a good way to keep wires out of the way and organized.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 18, 2011)

I needed some guide-ons for my trailer. There is a cross current at the ramp that I have been putting in at. It has been a big pain to keep the boat centered when trying to pull it out of the water. I made some homemade guide-ons, not much for looks but I built them out of material I had laying around the garage and they are strong.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Sep 19, 2011)

Got out today and ran the motor. Took a little while to get the carb adjusted just right but it is running really well now. Definately no issues getting the boat to plane. I think a small child could water ski behind it.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ran the wiring from the back of the boat (light, bilge) to the front through a painted pvc pipe. Then planned out where I was going to mount the radio, speakers and switch panel.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 2, 2011)

Worked on the wiring a little more today, still have a lot to do.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 4, 2011)

Went on vacation for a week and now going out of town for work. Once I get back I should be able to finish the boat up pretty soon.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 7, 2011)

Got the bilge pump through hull fitting installed. Also finished up the carpeting and got the front light socket in. Only things left are to mount the rear seat and finish the wiring. Hopefully I can finish it up soon and start spending some time on the water.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 8, 2011)

Finished up the wiring today and cleaned up the wiring for the bilge pump and stern light.


----------



## DanMC (Oct 9, 2011)

=D> Exemplary work all the way,i congratulate you.
Dan


----------



## Brine (Oct 9, 2011)

DanMC said:


> =D> Exemplary work all the way,i congratulate you.
> Dan



X2

Nice work =D>


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! 

Got the slider / swivel bracket attached to the back seat and installed. Finished up the wiring to the accessories and the wiring to the trolling motor. (added circuit breaker and quick disconnect). Also you can see under the back seat I added clips to hold my lights.

Boat is essentially done. I plan on adding a fish finder and maybe an anchor mate type setup when I get a chance and maybe paint the outboard. I have a couple small things to do to the trailer but that is about it. I will post some better pics when I get a chance.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 10, 2011)

Added an antenna for the radio today, put it on the same side as the trowling motor to keep it out of the way, made a huge difference in respect to the reception. It is a very soft flexible antenna so it will move 90 deg and not break. Also got the spare mounted on the trailer.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 16, 2011)

Boat is finished. I may tackle the motor at some point and repaint it. I will also probably add a fishfinder pretty soon but that will be a very easy job. Mainly just looking forward to getting on the water some before winter.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks great. Where did you get the paddle holder. I have the same paddles and want a hangers like yours


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 17, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Looks great. Where did you get the paddle holder. I have the same paddles and want a hangers like yours



Thanks, I actually made it out of a spice bottle "holder". It was longer and had 6 or 8 clips. I just cut one of them off. I am not sure how long it will hold up but it is working well so far.


----------



## joshfish (Oct 17, 2011)

how stable is your boat when your standing on the front deck?


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 17, 2011)

joshfish said:


> how stable is your boat when your standing on the front deck?



Too me it is very comfortable, I was worried about it a little when I started but it turned out to be more stable than I had thought it would be. I fished the other day off the front deck with jet skis blowing by me and never felt like I was going to take a swim. But if you are used to moving around in a wide boat it would take some adjustment. The first couple times I moved around the front seat to the bow I was very careful, now I don't even think about it. Definately no issues once I am either seated or standing in front of the seat, just when navigating around it. I will mostly fish alone so if you had someone clumsy banging around in the back at the wrong time it might get tricky.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 18, 2011)

jonmac3569 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. Where did you get the paddle holder. I have the same paddles and want a hangers like yours
> ...




Thanks for the response


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice build. I really like the rod storage. Would you mind sharing where you got those from?


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 18, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Very nice build. I really like the rod storage. Would you mind sharing where you got those from?




I got the holders from Academny Sports. They were around $10 I think. They are made to where you could bolt or screw the base on but I rivited them to the aluminum sidewall. The part that holds the rods will also slide out of the base and you could take all the rods out at once.

I was going to add a link but I could not find them on their website.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Oct 18, 2011)

jonmac3569 said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice build. I really like the rod storage. Would you mind sharing where you got those from?
> ...


Nice work JonMac! Here's that link
KollerCraft Outdoor Buddies Rod Rack n Go
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_12800_-1?ICID=CRT:0145-01420-7203


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 18, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> 

Well done sir, fantastic looking boat! If I could make just one suggestion, I would be concerned how you mounted your tie downs on the gusset. It may be putting a twisting stress on all the wrong places, consider relocating your stern anchor points. Great looking boat, I love the on board radio.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> jonmac3569 said:
> 
> 
> > jasper60103 said:
> ...




Awesome. Thanks !


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Well done sir, fantastic looking boat! If I could make just one suggestion, I would be concerned how you mounted your tie downs on the gusset. It may be putting a twisting stress on all the wrong places, consider relocating your stern anchor points. Great looking boat, I love the on board radio.



Thanks, I will do that. That was the way those tie downs came on the boat originally, although probably not meant to tie it down the way I am using it. They were probably made to put a strap across the back and lift the boat. I guess I could use the handles on the back of the boat? I think that is the only other place without adding something.


----------



## got2fish (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, you did really good on your boat. This might be a weird question, but are you willing to sell this boat? I know you just got done with it but I am just a beginner/moderate fisherman and I'm looking for a Jon Boat that's already modded and ready to go. Let me know. Thanks and good job on the boat.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 26, 2011)

got2fish said:


> Wow, you did really good on your boat. This might be a weird question, but are you willing to sell this boat? I know you just got done with it but I am just a beginner/moderate fisherman and I'm looking for a Jon Boat that's already modded and ready to go. Let me know. Thanks and good job on the boat.



Thanks for the inquiry, but I really would like to hold on to it for a while. It's been in the family for a long time.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Oct 28, 2011)

Got sick of dealing with the anchor line getting tangled up so I ordered a anchor mate. Just got it in so that will be another addition I hadn't planned on.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2012)

Great job on the boat, it's given me some ideas for mine. I've got a 77 Fisher that I've just started on and was wondering what sort of covering you've got on your side panels. Mine had carpet glued to the aluminum sheet but I didn't really want to go back with carpet on the sides.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jan 25, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Great job on the boat, it's given me some ideas for mine. I've got a 77 Fisher that I've just started on and was wondering what sort of covering you've got on your side panels. Mine had carpet glued to the aluminum sheet but I didn't really want to go back with carpet on the sides.




Thanks! Mine were the original aluminum panels. They were originally a forest green color, I sanded and painted them. Post some pics once you start working, I'd love to see another Fisher project.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2012)

In your last post that included pictures, there is one picture showing the rod tips running under the front deck. In that picture, it looks as though there is some uniform texture to the panel. Is it a textured aluminum with paint over it?

I've already started a thread with pics of the tearout. I didn't have the link in my sig, so I've added that now.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jan 25, 2012)

JMichael said:


> In your last post that included pictures, there is one picture showing the rod tips running under the front deck. In that picture, it looks as though there is some uniform texture to the panel. Is it a textured aluminum with paint over it?
> 
> I've already started a thread with pics of the tearout. I didn't have the link in my sig, so I've added that now.



Yeah, I took a look at yours and it doesn't seem to have the panels that mine has. Mine had textured aluminum panels in those areas, and they covered pieces of styrofoam. They could be made pretty easily i would guess. They are just the same size as the opening and they have a bend on each end, probably about 3/4 inch is bent on a 90 deg angle on each side and that portion fits inside those sections. They also tuck under on the top, and then some small piece of trim on the bottom holds them in.

on page 1 of my project you can see a pic with one of the panels removed (foam showing) and on page 3 you can see a pic with the trim after I painted and re-installed it. (brown, at bottom).


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, that explains the difference then. Mine has the foam and panels. The panels just aren't textured like yours. It's smooth aluminum with carpet clued to them. I had already removed mine before I found this site and started taking pictures. I've got them tucked away in storage right now. 

I've got some PVC coated aluminum that has a wood grain sort of texture on them. It's the stuff I use when doing a vinyl siding job on a house. I'm considering making some new panels from that. I've only got it in white and tan and don't think I would want either of those colors in the boat so I'd have to repaint them if I did that.


----------



## jonmac3569 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool, look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## GGUG (Feb 24, 2012)

Stay away from zinc. Stainless hardware only! Also we use a dab of 
3M 5200 marine caulk on threads. It will stop vibrations from loosing harware as well as seal any through hull applications.


----------



## HILLDADDY88 (Mar 13, 2012)

how in the world did you apply your steelflex so perfectly!? i did the bottom of my tracker 1436 and it absolutely looks like garbage and annoys the crap out of me lol


----------



## jonmac3569 (Mar 14, 2012)

HILLDADDY88 said:


> how in the world did you apply your steelflex so perfectly!? i did the bottom of my tracker 1436 and it absolutely looks like garbage and annoys the crap out of me lol




Thanks, it was painful. I did one thin coat, and then a thick coat. On both coats I would walk around the boat and brush out any runs until I could no longer do anymore. (when too tacky, but to the point that it wouldn't run) I also did the last coat in multiple sections. Sides of course are the hardest, that where I did most of the "touch ups" as it was drying.


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit (Feb 20, 2013)

Dude. I am wow'd. That is a nice looking piece of floatery. This thread specifically answered many questions i had reguarding how to do my own rig. I really like the rod holder you've got going on there. I couldnt really come up with any conclusions on how to keep mine secure, and from rattling around off the aluminum. Also to not have them sticking upwards, because more often than not i am skipping under docks and need to sidearm cast. That seems like a great route to take. Also your craftmanship is amazing. I hope mine turns out half this nice.


----------



## jonmac3569 (May 29, 2013)

Mr. Fahrenheit said:


> Dude. I am wow'd. That is a nice looking piece of floatery. This thread specifically answered many questions i had reguarding how to do my own rig. I really like the rod holder you've got going on there. I couldnt really come up with any conclusions on how to keep mine secure, and from rattling around off the aluminum. Also to not have them sticking upwards, because more often than not i am skipping under docks and need to sidearm cast. That seems like a great route to take. Also your craftmanship is amazing. I hope mine turns out half this nice.



Thanks for the compliment, haven't been able to log in for a while so I just saw it. I was lucky with mounting the rod holder. The side panels on my boat were perfect to rivet too, so it made it very easy. They are holding very well still and do not rattle. If not for those panels though, I am not sure what I would have done.


----------

